# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  پردازش تصویر در مطلب(رسم نمودار هیستوگرام)

## zakaeer

دوستان من در پردازش تصویر با مطلب به مشکلی برخوردم.اونم اینکه هر کاری می کنم نمی تونم نمودار هیستوگرام تصویر رو بکشم لطفا کمک کنید.ممنون

----------


## en-keramat

> دوستان من در پردازش تصویر با مطلب به مشکلی برخوردم.اونم اینکه هر کاری می کنم نمی تونم نمودار هیستوگرام تصویر رو بکشم لطفا کمک کنید.ممنون


می تونید از کد زیر استفاده کنید 


% --- Executes on button press in pushbutton7.
function pushbutton7_Callback(hObject, eventdata, handles)
ima=handles.ima;
[a b c]=size(ima);
if c==3
    R=ima(:,:,1);
    G=ima(:,:,2);
    B=ima(:,:,3);
    figure,imhist(R)
    figure,imhist(G)
    figure,imhist(B)
else
    figure, imshow(ima)
end
% hObject    handle to pushbutton7 (see GCBO)
% eventdata  reserved - to be defined in a future version of MATLAB
% handles    structure with handles and user data (see GUIDATA)
guidata(hObject, handles);

----------


## capitanfahime

سلام وقتتون بخیر
درمورد رسم بردار جابجایی یک نقطه روی عکس اصلی از چه دستوری باید استفاده کنم؟من نیاز دارم جهت جابجایی و حرکت سیال رو در عکس اصلی که رنگیه و همچنین گردابه های سیال رو نشون بدم ولی هرچی دستور پیدا میکنم در صفحه مختصات رسم میکنه نه برروی عکس اصلی!!!!
خیلی کارم فوریه واقعا ممنون میشم کمکم کنید :لبخند:

----------

